# Hatchling Giants eating video



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2008)

Here they are guys, what ya think?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pUG2GiR9YA">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pUG2GiR9YA</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome man looks like a water whole in a african savannah in the dry season


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 29, 2008)

They look ready to roll!! Please send mine now!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> They look ready to roll!! Please send mine now!!!



Soon bro, not much longer now.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know, Im just kidding, just looking forward to it. :doh


----------



## Mike (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice video, they look happy and healthy.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 30, 2008)

Bobby they are wondrous !


----------



## shabazz (Jul 2, 2008)

hey bobby what are they eating


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

shabazz said:


> hey bobby what are they eating



They are eating ground turkey, they love the stuff.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 3, 2008)

woo woo! They are beautiful


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 4, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> woo woo! They are beautiful



Thanks Mike!! Glad you like them!!


----------



## olympus (Jul 7, 2008)

Everything I expected, I'm glad I bought mine from Bobby.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 7, 2008)

They all look awesome bobby! I wonder which one will be mine? only one more week!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Feed mine extra *wink*


----------



## bige85tegu (Jul 8, 2008)

They are beautiful! Can't wait til I get some more money to buy one.


----------



## DZLife (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder which one is mine... :3


----------



## DZLife (Jul 14, 2008)

Woohoo, which one is mine?


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 14, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Woohoo, which one is mine?



Ya thats the same thing I was wondering!

Make sure to post pics, Im going to as soon as I can.


----------



## DZLife (Jul 14, 2008)

will do!


----------

